

MotorCortex.js – CSS-like animations definition - trad
http://motorcortexjs.com/

======
heldrida
Not sure if you're the author, but I tried to follow the documentation and in
the very early steps I get stuck. I've reported on github, it is basically a
typo for the window object name MotroCortex and then .fire() method does not
exist.

~~~
trad
First of all thanks for getting in to it. Yes, I'm the author. I've seen your
post on github but I'm pretty sure you're doing something wrong. I would like
to see your code so we can discuss it. Thanks again

